# Lionel Pricing Question



## anomolee (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi All,
I have an old Lionel set from the early 70s that I have just dug out of my closet. Is there somewhere or some identifier that I can use to determine it's market price?
Thanks,
Anomolee


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I often check eBay to see what they are going for... If you could get some pictures up here, we may be able to give you some item numbers...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

anomolee said:


> Hi All,
> I have an old Lionel set from the early 70s that I have just dug out of my closet. Is there somewhere or some identifier that I can use to determine it's market price?
> Thanks,
> Anomolee



Give some more details about the train set and condition of it.
Plastic engine or metal?(how many engine wheels) cars numbers.
Loco #?
road name?

Better yet post some pictures.

There is a catalog for O gauge Lionel none that I know of for HO.
Is it O gauge?

Search for Greenberg's Lionel trains Pocket price guide on e bay.

One will cost you anywhere from $15.00 to around $18.00.

Give me some info and I will try to look it up for you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Talk about asking a question and then never coming back to look if you got any answers?


I notice this more then once on the site.


I wonder why they even bother asking?????


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe they did come back.....just didn't post.

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Talk about asking a question and then never coming back to look if you got any answers?
> 
> 
> I notice this more then once on the site.
> ...


It is more noticeable here than in other forums because we are so small... It seems that over time, even "big posters" seem to leave the forum and never come back 




stationmaster said:


> Maybe they did come back.....just didn't post.
> 
> Bob


*looks at OP's profile* Then he must not have logged in


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no idea how many members there are here. How come there's no membership number or info posted anywhere?

Edit*************************************
I found it 1623 members, I should have looked harder before I posted.

Even big posters vanish after a while? 
(Maybe some passed away?)


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Go to the bottom of the home page. There it gives the forum's info.

Bob


----------



## Mil1ion (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe he is on vacation ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mil1ion said:


> Maybe he is on vacation ?



He posted on 8/6/09 and it's 9/8/09. Man I wish I could take a month vacation! 

By the way welcome to the site.


So.......you need some cheap (dollar wise) Lionel type trains?

I don't know where you live but around here we have junk pickup days and you wouldn't believe the trains (and other stuff) some people just toss out.
My Bro in law works the town dumps with a big front end loader machine and he's all ways bringing home O gauge and HO trains home that people just tossed.

I guess a lot don't know the value of what they are tossing out. If you have them clean up days go and do a little trash picking. The old lady down the street threw away a whole bunch of Lionel stuff when her husband died. Lucky I have a neighbor who walks his dog a hundred miles a day and he picked them out for me. GOOD DEAL and for free.

You can get some good deals on e bay too. Be patience if you don't win there's plenty more being listed. Search for "lots" of items instead of single items too.
Try to find sellers around your area that will meet you somewhere to save on shipping. I do that a lot, we find a halfway point.

Do what the T-Man does here and get stuff that needs fixing and fix it up.
Check out his posts.

I guess you heard of Craig's list. Check out that too I have made some very good deals there. As the seller was moving and just had to get rid of stuff cheap.

Me.......I got a ton of Lionel and O gauge stuff.
But I'm sorry I don't want to part with any. EVEN THE JUNK. 
Happy Hunting and Good Luck.


----------



## Mil1ion (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. some of them I have already pursued but, the cost of postage that some people charge is unbelieveable as they won't do anything special for a Canadian 
ie: some guy wants to charge me $38.50 USD for shipping of 12 pieces of HO track.

This could go for about $7.50 using the small packet but demands to use priority post instead.

I found some HO stuff at a yard sale (something I do a lot of) the problem is timing, some guys without a money problem snap it up then try and resell it to a desperate person with money.

"Timing is everything"


----------



## anomolee (Aug 6, 2009)

Very sorry for the delay getting these pics up.
Here's what I have. The pics are a little crude but maybe someone can help.
Thanks


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like post war Lionel. Maybe 1960's. It's unfortunate the box is in such rough shape. The engine and cars look to be above average. If the box was even in "average to above average" condition the price would be much better.

Not being a Lionel guy, I would have no idea on the going price. But, a bid of $200-$250 wouldn't be a bad one in my opinion. But, as I said, I'm no Lionel guy and could be way off the mark. But, I have purchased a similar set, though older, for $200 at an estate auction. The box was in great shape as were the cars. The only thing that was bad was the transformer and it went up in smoke when I plugged it in.

An old gentleman once told me a quote that I will never forget. "The given price for any item is where two fools meet. One is a fool for asking so little and the other for paying too much." The same can be said about a deal, I guess. 

Personally, I'd keep the stuff.

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

The set is from the early 70s... Here is one on eBay that ends in four days, but it appears not to have the box: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Lionel-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item335645caf6

Here is an auction where just the locomotive, tender, and a few cars (not from the same set you have) sold for roughly $35 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/lionel-engine-8...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item27abc68a12


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

An add to my earlier post, I also got quite a few accessories and buildings when I bought the one I have. But, those prices on eBay sure do seem to be low. I might have to jump in a bid on the one.

My engine was all cast also, maybe a reason that the two guys I was bidding against stayed in so long. I do think I may have over paid for mine, but it is in pristine shape and is still packed away in the closet of the train room. It comes out once a year, Christmas and runs under the tree with a larger G scale train. The cats hate it!!! lol

Bob


----------



## anomolee (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Bob,
Mine engine too is cast. Wow, I guess this set is in very low demand.
Dennis


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The train is MPC era 1972. I think the motor is a DC can. This can be verified by viewing the other side. It probably has an electronic e unit since it has an AC transformer. Or, I am wrong.

The tender has a wire,maybe for a chuff unit.
See my 8141 post. 1971/72
It is a smart looking tender.
The four wheel drives are a bargain you need to go back another 30 years to see a demand like the 1615 steam switcher.
The plastic is noticeably brighter than the earlier cars.
Another 8141 thread
The pricing cat was not kind for the engine and tender. The 8141 has plastic shell. I have not seen one at a show for under $40. The 8204 with a cast shell and a smarter tender should be more. Oh, The 8141 is a Columbia style and the 8204 is an Atlantic.
Yeah the yellow caboose, is gawdy.My son has a BRIGHT orange caboose from the period. 
One note on the chuff unit is that it is simple and operates on AC. It needs a contact over a resistor to work, that is in the engine part. Can you get a picture of that?
By the way glad to see you back.


----------

